# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  پیش نیاز - هم نیاز

## pazis.x

سلام.
من ترم اول نرم افزار هستم ( یعنی بودم - ترم تموم شد ! ). هنوز از این پیش نیاز و هم نیاز سر در نیاوردم !

مثلاً من اگر ریاضی 1 رو پاس نکرده باشم ، نمی تونم فیزیک 2 بگیرم ؟

----------


## amir.khanlari

سلام pazis.x
یه شرایطی هست که می شه این دوتارو با هم گرفت . مثلا اگه ترم قبل ریاضی یک رو قبول نشده باشین می تونید در ترم بعد هردو را با هم بردارید

----------


## pazis.x

می شه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین !!

----------


## amir.khanlari

ریاضی 1 و فیزیک 1 هم نیاز است یا پیش نیاز ؟

----------


## pazis.x

منظورم فیزیک 2 بود ! D: 

ریاضی 1 پیش نیاز ریاضی 2 هست و ریاضی 2 همنیاز فیزیک 2.

----------


## Rain_Song

نه ! شما اگه ریاضی 1 پاس نکرده باشی نمی تونی فیزیک 2 بگیری ...
مگه چارت درسی ندادن بتون یا سایت دانشگاهتون معرفی نکرده براتون ؟!!

مشخصه که ریاضی و فیزیک 1 هم نیازن !

----------


## pazis.x

یعنی اگه یکی ریاضی 1 پاس نکرده باشه ولی فیزیک 1 پاس کرده باشه ، نمی تونه فیزیک 2 بگیره ؟

----------


## amir.khanlari

اگر در دانشگاه آزاد باشید می تونید ریاضی 1 و ریاضی 2 و فیزیک 2 رو با هم بردارید از داشگاه های دولتی خبر ندارم ولی من خودم دانشجو ازاد بودم و تا جایی خاطرم هست می شد این کارو کرد مگر اینکه در این یک سال گذشته قانونش تغییر کرده باشه .

----------


## keyone72

اگر ریاضی 1 رو که پیش نیاز ریاضی 2 هست رو بیافتید ترم بعد که میخواهید ریاضی 2 بگیرید باید حتما ریاضی 1 رو هم بگیرید و در واقع هم نیاز میشن.
حالا فرض کنیم ریاضی 2 رو پاس بشی و ریاضی 1 رو دوباره بیافتی در این صورت ریاضی 2 که تکلیفش مشخصه ولی ریاضی 1 دیگه از پیش نیازی در میاد و یا اصطلاحا بی نیاز میشید ولی باید تا اخره کارشناسی پاسش کنید..

----------

